# Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen



## karsten. (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo

wo sind die ultimativ Froschkundigen ?
oder
kennt Einer , Einen der Einen kennt der Ahnung hat ?

je länger man im Netz sucht , je wirrer wird es
bei den Gooogle Bilder´n  sind bestimmt 20% falsch bezeichnet

 

 

Rana arvalis ,__ Moorfrosch
Rana temporaria ,__ Grasfrosch
Rana ridibunda ,__ Seefrosch 
Rana lessonae ,__ kleiner Wasserfrosch

oder ein Kind der Liebe ?....

Töne als Bestimmungshilfe gibt´s nicht ! 
der ist stumm    

bisher gab es bei mir nur Grasfrösche 
die sehen doch so aus  

 

nix grün , keine Streifen , maulfaul , zahm , immerda



mfG


----------



## Dr.J (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Hallo Karsten,

ich habe das gefunden. Vermute es ist ein normaler __ Teichfrosch.


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

@ Dr.J

Danke und Hallo

_......Diese Amphibienart ist im genetischen Sinn eine Bastardform

Teichfrösche sind mittelgroße, tagaktive  Frösche, die am Ende der letzten Eiszeit als diploide und triploide Bastarde aus den Elternarten  Seefrosch und  Kleiner Wasserfrosch entstanden. Sie sind genetisch gesehen eine Bastardform aus ihren Elternarten. Teichfrösche besitzen eine grünlich gefärbte Oberseite mit bräunlichen und schwarzen Flecken, die Männchen besitzen weiße bis graue Schallblasen.........._

das Foto ist schon ziemlich ähnlich  
aber...

schau mal wie bei Stefan oder Tommi 
die Teichfrösche aussehen 

und immer braun auf grün

meiner ist grün auf braun , hat eine spitze Schnauze
und ist STUMM !

Teichfrösche höre ich von Teichen die gut 1000 m entfernt sind !

Vielleicht doch ein Hybride ?

oder doch bloß eine Farbvariante ?  
 

Hauptsache er hält´s Maul !
(Reihenhaus mit Eingeborenen als Nachbarn 
die nur 2 Tierarten kennen :

*essbar* 


und


*unnütz * )


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Hi Karsten,

Was sagst Du denn zu der Beschreibung: http://www.meyweb.ch/froschnetz/arten/italienischer_frosch.htm
Vielleicht isser ja schon weiter nach Dtl. marschiert, oder mit den italienischen Fussballfans angereist. Die Franzosen haben ja auch ihre Hähne mit ins Stadion geschleppt (oder wer war das?).   

Oder das hier: 


> Der __ Teichfrosch ist ein tag- und dämmerungsaktiver Wasserfrosch, der in seinem Aussehen eine Mittelstellung zwischen dem __ Seefrosch und dem Kleinen Wasserfrosch einnimmt. Seine hybridogenetische Entstehung bedingt ein äußerst variables Erscheinungsbild.... Färbung der Oberseite grün, bisweilen auch bronzefarben oder braun, mit braunen oder schwarzen Flecken. Hinterseite der Oberschenkel gelb mit dunklen Flecken. Männchen mit paarigen grauen Schallblasen. Unterseite weiß, mit grauer oder schwarzer Marmorierung.


oder der hier: 


> Gelegentlich ist auch ein helles Rückenband vorhanden


was auch immer drunter zu verstehen ist


----------



## Rambo (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Was macht ihr mit meinem Frosch? Der sitzt doch bei mir im Teich und
ER QUACKT auch mächtig von März bis Mai.
Sitz wahlweise auf dem Rino oder Kroko rum.
 Scheu ist er aber das stimmt.

Fürti Rambo


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Hallo
ich hab wohl gerade im Album die Lösung gefunden
bei Galrian (lange nichts gelesen)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/54

also doch ein Radaubruder   :?   

bis jetzt , artig !
schaumermal


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Servus

Darf ich mich mit dem Frosch/Kröte anhängen:
 

Der ist bei uns im Garten herumgehüpft, da hatten wir noch gar kein Biotop.

Kann mir beim Bestimmen wer helfen.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Hi Helmut, 

jedenfalls ein Braunfrosch (auch wenn er auf dem Foto gräulich ist). scheint schlanker als ein __ Grasfrosch zu sein, längere Hinterbeine mit deutlicher Ringelzeichnug, glattere Erscheinung - spricht alles für einen Springfrosch (Rana dalmatina? - weiß nicht ob so richtig geschrieben)

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Hallo Karsten,

Teichfrösche nehmen offenbar ein gaaanz breites Farbspektrum - je nach Habitat - an. In meinem Moorbeet werden die Dauerbewohner nach erstunlich kurzer Zeit braun ! Und dass sie jetzt keinen Krach mehr machen: Machen unsere auch nicht mehr, die Zeit ist weitgehend vorbei. Kann also schn sehr gut ein __ Teichfrosch sein. Ganz auf die Schnelle hätte ich gesagt: Teichfrosch.

Hallo Helmut: Bei Dir würde ich ganz klar auf den sibirischen Graufrosch tippen. Nein, wirklich, habe so einen noch nie gesehen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Hallo,

also ich habe zumindest in diesem Frühjahr beobachtet, dass meine Teichfrösche, so sie denn welche sind, auch eher braun waren. 
Als es dann wärmer und vermutlich auch grüner draußen wurde... wurden auch die __ Frösche grün.
Ich dachte schon, ich hätte mir das eingebildet, aber anscheinend verhalten sich auch andere Frösche so.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieder mal , Frosch bestimmen*

Hallo,

ich denke, man kann das unter den Begriff *Somatolyse* zusammenfassen:

Somatolyse ist eine Form der Tarnung. Die Anpassung an die Struktur und Färbung der Umgebung erfolgt dabei meistens durch Musterung oder Tarnfarben.

Ich denke das ist bei unseren Teichfröschen der Fall. Manchmal braun und manchmal grün.


----------

